# 55g THIRD TIME! ;)



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I just got back from a month long trip! -Wasn't too sure what was going to happen, but for the first time.. NOTHING BAD! \\/ ..I had 216w on 8-hour timer, and co2 on low 24/7.
Sorry again about the pics, they are from my phone....
































The tank is pretty messy, so I'll take a full-tank shot in a bit..

But I'm so happy because after the tank was messed up I only had maybe 6 rotala stems, a few half dead tonina, and a tiny downoi.. And HUGE thanks to Brad n them! -they gave me a few stems of aromatica, some H.C., and some UG that I managed to grow out.
I might have too much! So if anyone needs, just let me know. 

I do have some questions though.. when my downoi started to grow back, it's growing more UP than out, why is that? ..Also, the DAY I switched from my generic ferts to Flourish Excel, the H.C. started dying off! The small runners that I saw are gone, but the clumps are still going strong. I've been dosing a capful and a half every day from a dropper, straight into the clumps, anything else I can do??

THANKS!!


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Wow a month long and it looks good! I remember coming back from a two week trip to green water. I'll take some UG if you got some to spare, I wanna try growing it emmersed. 

You're shooting Excel straight onto the HC? HC is sensitive to strong concentrations of Excel, so that might be causing the die off.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

I remember seeing that somewhere, but I guess I mixed it up.. I thought it said high doses of Excel would make it thrive
Anyways thanks, I guess I'll do a water change and lighten up on it.

Any idea about the downoi?? Its starting to not even look like the same plant!


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about the downoi. I would like to say it's lighting but you have lots of light over the tank and it doesn't look shaded.. Was it being shaded while you were gone?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Excel is a carbon source. It doesn't replace "generic ferts". It has no Macro or micro ferts in it. Maybe your are starving your HC.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

It looks like the HC and UG I gave you is doing great hehe can't wait to see everything fill in


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

-starving?! ..you think I should go back to the generic one tex girl? I got to admit, excel makes everything grow faster.. but the other one made everything more lush and green. (and didnt kill the H.C.) so I'm guessing that was pretty good for them.

-well I stopped dosing straight into the clumps and turned up the lights, it seems like they are slowly coming back.. emphasis on the SLOWLY.. 

-but yeah, THANKS felf!!! I had no idea I would have that much success with it! I thought UG was hard.. pssshhhh! haha.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plants need a carbon source but they also need NPK and trace elements. You can still use the excel, at recommended dosage, not straight at the plant. BUT you need to also give them the macro (NPK) and micro (trace elements) fertilizers. You can use dry ferts. Dry ferts are available at Greenleafaquariums.com

Or Seachem makes a line of liquid ferts. They sell Flourish trace, Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Phosphates, and Flourish Potassium in separate bottles.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just like Tex Gal said, you need ferts if you don't already have them. I personally use dry ferts and dose them with pump bottles purchased from Longs and yeah don't put excel directly into HC unless you have really bad algae problems.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey guys.. It's unbelievable how my plants are still alive!! haha.. I haven't really touched my tank for weeks except for the capful of Excel I put whenever I have time..

well my tank, as Travis. would say, kind of exploded. lol.. I need to do alot of rescaping when I can!!!

















*And I'm trying to get rid of some stem plants.. I'll give the 808 peeps a few for free.. lemme know. =)*


----------



## trigun808 (Jul 15, 2008)

hahhah meme i live mililani lmk your pm box is full!
my cell 351-4920


----------

